# Domain Caching****



## Jonny Cannuccia (29. Juni 2012)

Hallo Zusammen

Habe nun auf Google nach Domain-Caching gesucht aber nichts zum Thema gefunden.
Ein Typ hat mir erzählt, dass ich das Domain-Caching für meine Website deaktivieren soll... Dann hat er mir einen Link gegeben ähnlich wie *http://www.blabla.ch/Inserate-Genf.html#.T-26eXDonKo*

Seit dem werden alle URLs die ich aufrufe mit dieser verfluchten #.T-26eXDonKo Erweiterung angezeigt. 

Auf Google habe ich was von Domain Caching löschen. Habe ich auch gemacht mittels flushdns... bringt aber nichts...

Was ist da passiert und wie kann ich das so beheben, dass dies in Zukunft nicht mehr passiert.

Der Link wird über mod_rewrite gesteuert:

RewriteEngine On
RewriteRule ^Inserate-Genf.html$ index.php?content=galerie&region=genf

Habe jetzt einiges versucht... komme aber nicht weiter... wäre froh, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte... vielen Dank


----------



## Lime (29. Juni 2012)

Hast du mal einen anderen Browser versucht?
Anderer Computer?
Vom Gefühl her liegt das eher an deinem PC, weniger an der Website...


----------



## Jonny Cannuccia (29. Juni 2012)

Hallo Lime

Vielen Dank für die Antwort.
Ja, habe ich. Auf dem gleichen Mac habe ich das Problem wenn ich mit Safari, Firefox aber nicht mit Chrome.
Auf dem PC (anderer Compi)... gleiches Problem.

Ich glaube auch, dass es am Compi liegt. Evtl. am Browser... aber wo lösche ist das? 
Die Zeichenfolge ist dabei immer ein bisschen anders und diese Zeichenfolge erscheint nur bei URL's die über htaccess mod_rewrite entstanden sind.


Auf dem Mac -> Firefox erscheint immer #.T-3vjXDonKo
Auf dem Mac -> Safari erscheint immer #.T-3u8o5Ye2Q
Auf dem PC -> Firefox erscheint immer #.T-3t6_X7DIg
Auf dem PC -> IE kein Problem
Auf dem Mac -> Chrome kein Problem

Ich habe keine Ahnung wo ich ansetzen soll....

Für eine Hilfe wäre ich dankbar....


----------

